# Windows fährt einfach runter!



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Morgen zusammen,

hatte gestern abend ein sehr merkwürdiges Erlebnis, ich habe Aliens getroffen  Ne Spass beiseite, mein Rechner lief im idle Modus und außer SpeedFan war nichts geöffnet. Ich war in Ruhe am telefonieren und plötzlich fährt der Rechner von selbst ohne Fehlermeldung runter, als ob ich herunterfahren gewählt hätte. Beim Hochfahren Temperaturen kontrolliert, alle im grünen Bereich. Den Rest des Abends ein bissel gezockt und gesurft, nichts mehr passiert.

Mich wundert es, dass ich keine Fehlermeldung erhalten habe sondern er ordentlich runtergefahren ist 

Habe jetzt seit einer Woche 2x GTX 460 im SLI laufen und ein neues Netzteil von Sapphire 750 Watt. Rest des Systems: x4 960t (unlocked auf x6 @ 3,6Ghz), 8GB DDR3 RAM, 60GB SSD ADATA S511, 2x WD HD's á 500GB. Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen aber ich denke eher nicht.

mfg paco


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Möglichkeiten:

1.) (Wahrscheinlich) Automatische Updates + automatischer Neustart (wenn nötig) aktiviert
2.) (Weniger wahrscheinlich) Externes Programm (Antivirus usw) verursacht automatischen Neustart nach Update
3.) (Unwahrscheinlich da es dann öfter auftreten würde): Virus der Neustarts erzwingt um den User zu nerven
4.) (Sehr unwahrscheinlich da alles wieder läuft momentan und dabei normalerweise auch nicht "heruntergefahren" wird): Hardwarefehler, automatischer Neustart


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, es erfolgt kein Neustart!

Nächster Hinweis:

Das ganze muss letztens in meiner Abwesendheit auch passiert sein, habe den Rechner laufen lassen und bin nen Kaffee trinken gegangen. Es lief zwar prime95 mit den o.g. Einstellungen, aber das lief schon mal 24 Std. durch. Kam nach einer Stunde nach Hause und der Rechner war aus.

Kann ggf. ein Program ein Herunterfahren erzwingen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Wenn kein Neustart erfolgt schließt das Updatevorgänge sowie das automatische Neustarten nach einem Hardwarefehler (Bluescreen) aus.

Wenn der Rechner aus "böseren" Gründen aufgeben würde (Hardware verursacht gröbere Fehler, Netzteil zu schwach und ähnliches) würde aber nicht heruntergefahren sondern es käme ein "Klack - Aus".

Programme (und Viren  ) können unter Umständen herunterfahren erzwingen, ja. Auch in den Energieoptionen/geplante Tasks geht das von Windows selsbt aus. Vielleicht hast du ne Einstellung gewählt wie "Nach 2 Stunden ohne Eingaben herunterfahren" oder ähnliches, so dass der PC sich automatisch herunterfährt wenn 2 Stunden lang keine Eingabe erfolgt - was beim stupiden stundenlangen Primen natürlich der Fall ist.

Viel mehr Möglichkeiten fallen mir zugegeben auch spontan nicht mehr ein...


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Energiesparoption sind alle ausgestellt, läuft auf PowerModus oder wie auch immer das heisst. 

Nicht das bei dem Hackerangriff letzt Woche auf pcgh.de was draufgekommen ist, obwohl nichts angezeigt wurde nach vollständigen Scan durch Bitdefender^^ Ich habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl das ich seitdem vermehrt Spammails bekomme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Der Hackerangriff hat damit nichts zu tun, der hat zwar unter Umständen Schadsoftware aufgespielt, diese sammelt aber Daten von dir und bringt deinen PC nicht zum runterfahren (wäre ka kontraproduktiv wenn man Sammeln will ).
Mittlwerweile wird diese auch von nahezu allen Antivirenprogrammen erkannt und sollte auf deinem PC also nicht drauf sein.
Die Energiesparoptionen zu deaktivieren ist übrigens nur in den seltensten Fällen sinnvoll da dadurch auch das heruntertakten und absenken der CPU-Spannung verhindert wird was unnötigen Verschleiß hervorruft - aber das nur am Rande erwähnt.

Ich muss zugeben ich bin mit meinen Ideen am Ende - tritt das Problem denn noch auf oder kann man es irgendwie provozieren?


----------



## dr.goodwill (24. April 2012)

Mal abgesehen von den Spams...

Windows aktiviert?

Wäauch noch ne Möglichkeit, da man die Benachrichtigung ausschalten kann...


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Stimmt ein Herunterfahren wäre nicht gerade sinnvoll beim Sammeln 

Mit den kompletten deaktivieren, dass wusste ich bisher nicht. Aber gut zu wissen, danke 

Bisher leider nur einmal live miterlebt und kam bisher auch nicht mehr vor, hab gestern ca. ne 1 Std. BF3 gespielt. Lief ganz normal, obwohl ich kurioserweise plötzlich Laggs und/oder Framdrops hatte. Am Sonntag kein, habe die Einstellung nicht geändert. Ob es am Server lag kann natürlich sein, aber vielleicht liegt es auch RAM. Aber dann käme ja ein Bluescreen! Blöde Idee!

Wie ich es provozieren kann k.A. ich werde den heute abend einfach mal an machen und mit SpeedFan laufen lassen. Mal abwarten was dann passiert.


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*



dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Spams...
> 
> Windows aktiviert?
> 
> Wäauch noch ne Möglichkeit, da man die Benachrichtigung ausschalten kann...



Windows aktiviert? Versteh ich leider nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*



paco.g schrieb:


> Windows aktiviert? Versteh ich leider nicht.


 
Jede Kopie von Windows muss bei Microsoft ich gleube binnen 30 Tagen aktiviert werden (der Lizenzschlüssel) so dass MS "sieht" dass du keine illegale Version verwendest. Das geschieht normalerweise direkt nach der Installation automatisch sobald man den Rechner das erste mal ans Internet hängt. Die Aktivierung kann man manuell deaktivieren was zur Folge hat, dass sich Windows nach 30 Tagen "Testzeit" automatisch jede Stunde herunterfährt.
Da das bei dir aber sporadischer Natur ist und nicht regelmäßig jede Stunde (oder doch? ) kanns das eigentlich nicht sein.
Du kannst Probehalber mal in der Systemsteuerung auf "System" klicken - dort ist ganz unten der Aktivierungsstatus vermerkt.

Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das ganze illegal dauerhaft zu umgehen was auch solche Probleme hervorrufen kann aber ich will da natürlich nichts unterstellen.


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Ah ok, stand grad aufm Schlauch 

Hab das System seit 4 Monaten drauf und habe das meiner Ansicht nach auch direkt aktiviert, habe davon zwar nichts mitbekommen, aber müsste sein. Das Herunterfahren muss ca. nach 20-30 min passiert sein. Ich kann aber gerne mal nachschauen. Gut das ich direkt gegenüber von meiner Arbeit wohne, habe gleich eh noch nen Außentermin  ganz praktisch wenn man Immobilienkaufmann ist 

Werde mich dann nochmal melden!


----------



## MaNT1S (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

hast du schon mal in den Windows Logs nachgeschaut?

unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Ereignisanzeige->Windowsprotokolle->

Da mal durchschauen was zu der Uhrzeit los war


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Habe sowas schon gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Ich schau heute abend mal nach. Läuft das automatisch mit oder muss man vorher was einstellen?


----------



## paco.g (24. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

So ich habe jetzt mal unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Ereignisanzeige->Windowsprotokolle->System nachgeschaut, ca. 11min vor dem Herunterfahren kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

Der Hauptsuchdienst erhielt eine Serverankündigung vom Computer "JANASCOMPUTER", der der Hauptsuchdienst der Domäne für den NetBT_Tcpip_{7BB1F20A-63EC-43D8-A818-FF4E56DD6559}-Transport zu sein scheint. Der Hauptsuchdienst wurde beendet oder es wird eine Auswahl erzwungen. 23.04.2012 19:35:45

"Janascomputer" ist meine Nachbarin, geht manchmal über meinen Router ins Internet.
Letzte Meldung:

Dienst "Anwendungserfahrung" befindet sich jetzt im Status "Beendet". 23.04.2012 19:46:12

Dann war Schluss, kann jemand damit was anfangen?


----------



## MaNT1S (25. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Hat eher was mit dem Netzwerk zu tun

Und die Anwendungserfahrung ist auch nicht für das Herunterfahren zuständig...

evtl ist dein Powerknopf defekt / zu empfindlich? ^^

ich weiß nicht ob du dir das zutraust, aber evtl mal den Power SW Schalter vom Mainboard abziehen und die beiden Pins
am Board zum Einschalten mit nem Polprüfer überbrücken


----------



## paco.g (25. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Empfindlich ist er wirklich. Als ich letztes am Rechner gebastelt habe und den wieder aufstellen wollte, bin ich nur kurz dagegen gekommen und der ging direkt an. Fand ich etwas merkwürdig, war vorher nicht der Fall bzw. ist mir nie aufgefallen. Kann auch sein das ich beim Anschluss der Gehäuselüfter, der Anschluss direkt neben dem Power SW Schalter am Mainboard, dagegen gekommen bin. Müsste ich mal überprüfen.

Zutrauen würde ich mir das schon, aber was ist ein Polprüfer und woher bekomme ich sowas?


----------



## MaNT1S (26. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*



paco.g schrieb:


> Zutrauen würde ich mir das schon, aber was ist ein Polprüfer und woher bekomme ich sowas?



Polprüfer = Stromprüfer = Schraubendreher um zu Prüfen ob Strom drauf ist zb....

kannst aber auch jeden anderen Schraubendreher nehmen... dein Finger würde es zur not auch tun


----------



## paco.g (26. April 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Ok, dann werde ich das mal testen.

Falls ich mich nicht mehr melden sollte, dann hast es mim Finger nicht geklappt


----------



## paco.g (2. Mai 2012)

Pc ist Freitag erneut einfach runtergefahren, diesmal nachdem ich nach dem Start an den Reglern für meine Grafikkarten gedreht habe, sitzen an der Rückseite mit ner eigenen slotblende. Direkt nach 2 Minuten, so schnell ist es bisher nicht passiert.

Beim nächsten Neustart nochmal probiert, aber diesmal nichts! 

Seit dem Einbau der beiden Karten, vor ca 2 Wochen, bekomme ich beim spielen immer öfters bluescreens mit dem Fehler das etwas mit der nvlddkm.dll (oder so ähnlich) nicht stimmt. 

Könnte das damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Die BSODs werden durch den nVidia-Treiber ausgelöst, so wie es aussieht. SLI ist da anfälliger, reicht aus, daß eine der beiden rumspackt. Teste mal mit nur einer Karte (abwechselnd am besten). Welcher Treiber ist installiert? Was sind das für Regler?


----------



## paco.g (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Morgen,

der neuste nvidia Treiber, die whql Version. Am Anfang hatte ich Karte 1. in Slot 1. und Karte 2. in Slot 2. und bei allen Grafikanwendungen einen grünen Schleier über dem Bild. Habe die Karten dann einzeln getestet und der Schleier war weg. Nachdem ich die Karten jeweils in den anderen Slot eingebaut habe, war der Schleier weg. Der Vorbesitzer hatte mir gesagt, dass eine Karte "stärker" sei als die andere und diese daher so eingebaut werden müssen  ist mein erster SLI Verbund, also keine Ahnung, ob das normal ist. 

Die Regler sind die von Werk aus http://www.overclockingstation.de/photoplog/images/136/1_DSCF2481a.jpg und am Mainboard mit dem 3-Pin Stecker an Cha2 und Cha3 angeschlossen, laufen so einwandfrei. 

Es ist auch schon passiert das Bad Company 2 einfach abgestürzt ist, Bild blieb hängen und zurück auf den Desktop. Mit meiner alten 5770 hat ich dies nie. 

Spiele langsam mit dem Gedanken das System neu aufzusetzen in der Hoffnung das die Fehler dann weg sind, aber ist halt mit viel Arbeit und Zeit verbunden. Die ich leider nicht habe.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*



> Spiele langsam mit dem Gedanken das System neu aufzusetzen in der  Hoffnung das die Fehler dann weg sind, aber ist halt mit viel Arbeit und  Zeit verbunden. Die ich leider nicht habe.


Wäre natürlich gut, um Softwareprobleme weitesgehend auszuschließen. Alles klar, ist die Lüftersteuerung der GraKa-Lüfter.


----------



## paco.g (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Windows fährt einfach runter!*

Morgen,

habe gestern den GPU Treiber nochmal neue aufgespielt und dann ist erstmal nichts mehr passiert, hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Das es am Treiber lag wäre schon was komisch, aber warten wir mal ab. Die Steuerung wird auch heute durch ne Frontblende ersetzt.

Noch danke für die vielen Antworten und ein schönes WE


----------

